

Finger Tools Prototype (Multitouch Palette) - ugh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_9oW81qna8

======
ugh
Abstract (for those who really hate videos): Demonstration of a prototype
which lets you pick tools in place, i.e. there is no back and forth between a
palette and the canvas. You pick a tool by putting several fingers on your
screen, tools are then attached to your fingers. You pick a tool by removing
all but the finger which has the tool you want attached. Tools are priority
ordered, i.e. the finger you put down first gets the highest priority tool
attached. You can even change which tools attach to which fingers by lifting
and putting down fingers.

— edit: Stupid me! I linked to the YouTube video but the author has actually
written a blog post about his demo (linked from the description of the video).
Here is the link (which should be the link of the submission but I can’t
change that now): <http://mattgemmell.com/2010/08/11/finger-tools>

